# Costume failure lol



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

-PB


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL! Those are great. Except Batman. Man, he didn't even try, did he?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Iron Man is pretty clever The other two are scary and not in a good way:jol:


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

That Batman is great! Nice 'stache too.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That Burt is REALLY scary and not in a good way. It will haunt my dreams forever.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

For some reason, when I look at that first picture, I just keep hearing "Hello, My name is Inigo MonBatman, you killed my father, prepare to die" LMAO


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those costumes are freaking me out!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The Batman guy looks like Napolean Dynamite's brother Kipp. GOD! IDIOT!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Batman has a camel toe!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Batman has a camel toe!


Isn't that called moose knuckle, when it's a guy?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Eeeekim said:


> Isn't that called moose knuckle, when it's a guy?


Maybe it's not a guy? SCARY!!


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Notice the strange shaped bone on his right hip.


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

nightmares i shall have to night..... espically of bert....... * shivers * i wonder if i can use that as an excuse to stay home tomrrow from work and build props instead hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are pretty funny! Burt is creepy and I think Batman broke a private part. He should be called Sausageman!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

LOL I just did one of these pages on our fanpage.. These are GREAT!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

For those who don't give candy to tots who don't dress up....does duct tape batman get half a bite size snickers...or nada? He did put more effort into it than moose knuckle batman...although a significant fail.

That solo Bert dude rocks! He'd scare the crap outta kids if he answered the door like that.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO TRULY at the "Operation" guy with the "bone"...and I'll bet he didn't even realize...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jaybo said:


> Maybe it's not a guy? SCARY!!


He may be a guy, but he still qualifies as "camel toe"..sad.


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

I just think there needs to be a size limit on spandex superhero costumes; especially for the sake of everyone's eyes.


----------



## haleysmith (Mar 23, 2011)

The Batman guy is sooooo funny, I can't stop laughing ))) How could he wear that thing?!


----------

